# Check Out My Intel Blog



## SexyBeast (Dec 6, 2010)

It's a work in progress. I've had some interesting discussions in my Intel classes and posted some of them on my blog. I'd love for people to post comments and maybe spark a little discussion.

Thanks in advance.

http://theartofintelligence.blogspot.com/


----------



## AWP (Dec 6, 2010)

What's a "handbas?" Is that some Intel term I don't know about?


----------



## SexyBeast (Dec 6, 2010)

LMAO supposed to be handbasket but the sentence is too long on the new forum apparently...I guess I should fix that one of these days.


----------

